

T-Mobile caught in crossfire of injected ad war with Flash Networks - mdani
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2953718/browser-security/t-mobile-caught-in-crossfire-of-injected-ad-war-between-shady-ad-networks-and-google.html

======
feld
How can they say ad injection isn't illegal? They're wasting your bandwidth
with data you did not request.

